# [4Free]DeeAss ONE - Tief Nach Unten EP(uam WKM DieStimme Luney)



## AugedesArgoa (26. Dezember 2011)

*--> Freedownload*(click it) 
*--> FE Snippet auf Youtube*(click it) 
*--> LE Snippet auf Youtube*(click it) 
*--> DeeAss ONE auf Facebook*(click it) 
*--> Info & Feedback*(click it) 


_Die tiefschwarze Finsternis, die sich Menschlichkeit nennt, 
wird in einer blutenden Maskerade aus klagenden Worten zur Schau gestellt.
Diese Liedersammlung geht tief nach unten, auf den Grund der Seele.
Es wird ein Blick auf die Wirklichkeit geworfen.
Fernab vom bunten Trubel der Kostüme und den Mauern, hinter denen sie sich verstecken, 
begleitet von der wärmenden Kälte des Mondes, denn die blendende Sonne schweigt.

Diese Free Edition ist ganze 7 Trax stark und gewährt euch mit einem 11-minütigen 
Snippet einen Einblick in die Limited Edition. Ebenfalls ist ein Acapella zum Haupttrack enthalten.
Neben DeeAss ONE haben PrayeeZ, Luney, Ehra, WKM und DieStimme ihre Stimmen auf Instrumentals 
von Carmabeats, Ice Diamond, Mpire, Majohanimo, Aeris Unique, R.S.K und DeepSoulBeatz verewigt._

*--> Tracklist*

01_DeeAss ONE - Tief Nach Unten (Beat by Carmabeats) [SE]
02_PrayeeZ & DeeAss ONE - Allein (Beat by Ice Diamond)
03_DeeAss ONE DieStimme & Ehra - Mit Tränen besiegelt (Beat by Mpire)
04_DeeAss ONE DieStimme & WKM - Dunkelheit (Beat by Majohanimo)
05_DeeAss ONE - Tot leblos und kalt (Beat by Aeris Unique)
06_DeeAss ONE - Frisches Blut (Beat by R.S.K)
07_Luney feat DeeAss ONE - Jeder hat einen Engel (DeepSoulBeatz RMX)


*www.AugedesArgos.de*


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Werbung in dieser Form ist auf Buffed nicht gestattet.


----------

